# american conquest 3 centuries of war



## coltsfan95jdh (Jan 19, 2010)

when i run american conquest, there are lots of different colors (Mainly pink and aqua) scattered throughout the game what should i do?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello coltsfan95jdh :wave:,

Have you updated your drivers? You can find a link for them in my signature. If you could upload your system specs, it would be very helpful.

We need the:
Motherboard
CPU
RAM
Video Card/GPU
HDD

Also your PSU could help, we need 
brand
model
size (watts)
number of amps on +12V rail(s).
All the info for the power supply can be found on the side of the power supply itself. The PSU is the boxy thing in the computer tower with cables coming out of it.


----------



## EbelAngel (May 1, 2010)

coltsfan95jdh said:


> when i run american conquest, there are lots of different colors (Mainly pink and aqua) scattered throughout the game what should i do?




2 Options:
- Manually:

Run dmcr.exe ( game executable) , alt-tab out of game, press CTRL+ALT+DEL, select process tab, shut down explorer, alt tab back in game, the colour problem should be gone. When finished playing press ctrl+alt+del, select new task in menu bar and type: explorer.exe.

- Automatically:

Download following batch file @ http://cossacksworld.ucoz.co.uk/load/c_i_ac_windows_7_fix/23-1-0-90
This does exactly the same thing, only automatically. Just put the batch file in your game folder and run the dmcr.bat (or place a shortcut to it on your desktop).




Note: this goes for all the older GSC games using the dmcr engine , being Cossacks European Wars, The Art of War, Back to War, American Conquest Three Centuries, Fight Back ( and Divided Nation- by Revolution of Strategy) on *Windows 7*. 



Best Regards

[E-BEL]Angel

cdv Moderator @ http://www.cdv-forum.com/cdvboard/english/
CW Administrator @ http://cossacksworld.ucoz.co.uk/


----------

